# Anal sacs



## squidward (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello all,

I took my dog to the vet 2 days ago to get his anal sacs expressed. Now they smell again. Don't wanna pay another $10 so I expressed them myself. Nothing much came out and they didn't seem that full anyways. Anyways, it's still that anal sac smell. Anything I can spray on the dog himself to help with the smell?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My late dog Leeo used to have that issue. I used to just stand him in the bathtub and wash his rear only. I had on occasion also used baby wipes.


----------



## Ivyrose (Aug 11, 2013)

Definitely wash his rear, use the shampoo you usually do for bath time let it sit for a few seconds rinse and the smell should be gone. After getting them expressed some dogs keep an odor if the area isnt washed.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Butt baths are usually the best way to get rid of that smell. In a pinch, baby wipes saturated with a 50-50 mixture of apple cider vinegar and water will help get rid of the smell too. If this is a constant problem for your dog, you might want to consider an elimination diet or talking to your vet about removing the glands.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Baths didn't work for Sassy, hope they work for you. Apparently they were irritated and she licked all the time spreading the stink all over her. Nature's Miracle got the smell off fabric if she happened to actually blow the contents on something though.

What worked was a change in diet. She went from those sacs needing attention every month to 3x in 3.5 years and she smelled much better. Her breath was better as well.


----------



## squidward (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you all. I gave him his weekly bath today and I made sure to pay some extra attention to his behind. 

He's also on a prescription diet that's easy on the GI because he has a very sensitive stomach. Hopefully the extra fiber helps him express his sacs when he goes #2.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I just have to say i love your username... Huge Spongebob fan here <3


----------



## squidward (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you!! I feel like Squidward is an underrated character so my screename is honoring him lol.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah he is! I really identify with him as an adult working for Walmart LOL. I've always been a big Plankton fan though.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Anal gland express every time a dog poos. So there is always a chance that some gets on the dog, rather than only on the ground. Its just a drop. Wash the bum with a good shampoo and that should clear the issue. Expressing the glands, or attempting to, after 2 days can cause more problems. Anal glands are best left alone unless there is an obvious infection or other issue.


----------

